# Oil filter cover 'clips'. How do I remove them? (2009 Murano)



## crudawg (Aug 19, 2009)

In looking at the owner's manual of my 2009 Murano, to remove the oil filter, it says to remove the cover behind the passenger side front wheel. To remove the cover, you are to remove 4 clips. I looked at the clips for the first time today. It was not obvious to me how those are removed. Is there a special tool required? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

You don't need to remove that cover at all. Just bend it out of the way a little and put your filter wrench in between the cover and the frame rail. Very easy.


----------

